# Golden Needs home after doodle breeding plans changed



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Where is she at? How old is she? Any other info?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Do you have a link to the ad?


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Here is the link, sorry I forgot to post it the first time. She is in Crawfordsville, Indiana and is 3 years old.

Edited to add, one of the mods removed the link since she is listed as for sale, which violates rule #4 (I didn't realize it was against the rules).


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I sent you a pm


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh, that just makes my heart sad.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Rainheart said:


> I sent you a pm


I got your pm. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I'll help too. She is so beautiful, she needs a wonderful home.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Claire's Friend said:


> I'll help too. She is so beautiful, she needs a wonderful home.


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Just read the ad, this is disgusting. I pray that this 'owner' gets treated the same when they are no longer useful or valuable to those around them. This makes me sick to my stomach. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Bumping up


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She looks like such a smiling happy girl. Thank you for looking after her welfare. I feel terrible when such pretty goldens wind up in trouble.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Ljilly28 said:


> She looks like such a smiling happy girl. Thank you for looking after her welfare. I feel terrible when such pretty goldens wind up in trouble.


Oh, I know I feel horrible for her. I am so worried that she is going to end up in the hands of some puppy mill or back yard breeder just looking to make a buck off of her. Especially with them advertising that she isn't spayed and CKC, AKC registered! Yikes! Poor thing!


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

After further investigation it appears the breeder she is with has at least 9 litters of puppies either born or due soon at least. And it appears that Meadow (the golden) has already been bred, probably several times. :no::no::no:


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Eowyn said:


> After further investigation it appears the breeder she is with has at least 9 litters of puppies either born or due soon at least. And it appears that Meadow (the golden) has already been bred, probably several times. :no::no::no:


That's so sad...she looks to be an absolute sweetheart. Hopefully she'll find a good forever home...if I can help please let me know.


Pete & Woody


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> That's so sad...she looks to be an absolute sweetheart. Hopefully she'll find a good forever home...if I can help please let me know.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


I will let you know if there is a way you can.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying with whole my heart for this sweet girl. Please PM if you need help, other than transport.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Meadow is no longer being advertised for sale. I am unable to reach her owners to confirm that she was either already sold or they decided to breed her still. :no:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this..........


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this..........


Me too! Hope she was sold to a wonderful pet home......afraid at the price they were asking, she went to a byb:no:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Googled*

I googled 3 year old Female Golden Retriever in Crawfordsville, Indiana and came up with this. Is this her?


This gives the persons email and phone number.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry foks, the link for the ad can not be posted here on the forum due to GRF Rule#4 as follows:



> *4. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are not to engage in spamming or any advertising without permission. – Unsolicited advertising , junk mail, "spamming," chain letters or self-promotion for monetary gain is not permitted, which may also include links to sales oriented websites or informational sites that also contain sales. This applies not only to the body of a posting but also to member’s signatures, thread titles, images, sounds, PMs, emails through this website, etc. . Links that connect to websites will not be considered unauthorized solicitations unless the link or the website content appears to be intended as a means of solicitation as determined by GRF Forum Management Team and/or the VerticalScope Inc. in its sole discretion. No advertising for any kind of breeding, stud services or discussions of proposed puppy/dog sales will be allowed as well. Announcements of new litters of puppies by forum members and accompanying pictures are considered the sharing of joyfulness… except when it’s taken to the point of becoming excessive and overwhelming with the obvious intention of ‘trolling’ for puppy buyers. The two points to be emphasized with this rule are the unsolicited nature of advertisements and that it is done without prior permission.*


Trying to keep this thread open, please refrain from discussing the Rehoming fee and please do not post links to the ad, this is considered a Sale, not a Rescue situation. 

I would like to see this girl get a home she deserves, continued rule violations will cause the thread to be closed.

If anyone is interested in this girl, you need to contact another member via PM and discuss it. 


Thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy


So sorry, I didn't realize I was violating any rules.
Is it o.k. to say this: If anyone wants to help this girl, please just Google, 2yr old Golden Retriever Female in Crawfordsville, Indiana, and you will see the link.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You can also contact the OP *via PM-*she has the contact info and the ad information.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Sandy
> 
> 
> So sorry, I didn't realize I was violating any rules.
> Is it o.k. to say this: If anyone wants to help this girl, please just Google, 2yr old Golden Retriever Female in Crawfordsville, Indiana, and you will see the link.


Are you talking about Lucky? I just stumbled across her, she is from the same breed/owner but is not the same dog.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Eowyn

Yes, her name was Lucky. Sent you a PM


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If you google the phone number from the ad, this "breeder" has a wide variety of breeds and seems to think if you breed it to a poodle it's more valuable.


----------



## Nemetona (Apr 19, 2011)

I just lost my beloved Zoe - she was a Golden and my service dog and I’m looking for a puppy to train as a replacement. If she’s still available - please send me a PM. I’d need full papers - heart, hip, eyes for 3 generations back.
I’m not a breeder - I loved my Zoe till she had cancer - we did surgery but she was in too much pain. I’m heartbroken - maybe this little lost puppy and I were meant to be together.


----------



## Chanel (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello Eowyn, can you please send the link again I cannot access it. Have you had any luck finding a home for her?


----------

